# silver coast any bargain property?



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone we will be over end of january and are concentrating our house search initialally around the central region as we have visited before and really took to it, however we will be over for a much longer period this time, so therefore we also want to explore silver coast areas just to either rule it in or out.
my question is this;
are we expecting too much to try to be nearer to the coast on a budget in the region of say 60,000 euro to allow for refurbs, for a house with a decent size garden?
does anyone have upto date knowledge/ experience who lives near the coast say within a 30mns drive.
big thanks to all who reply and everyone who has so far replied to all my prior questions its a huge help


----------



## miradouro (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd suggest looking at the main property portals: casa.sapo.pt and aeiou.bpiexpressoimobiliario.pt, remax.pt, era.pt.

On first impression, budget seems a little low for a property with land, and you'd need to look a little further inland around Caldas da Rainha or maybe as far as Tomar. There are lots of bargains in the schist villages , near Coimbra around Lousa, and the Zezere valley.

It might also be worth contacting the central Portugal specialists like Bosch Real Estate and 
Gekko Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You would be lucky to buy a small plot of land near the coast or even near to Caldas da Rainha with a budget of €60,000.

Gekko have some properties for sale in the central region for your budget.

http://www.gekkoportugal.com/property for sale in portugal under 100000.htm

This will give you an idea of what is available for your budget as will the following site

http://www.perfectportugalproperty....ealpropertyTypes=&rp_sorting=price_total desc


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

I would agree with the other posters on this subject, like many places around the World the nearer the sea the more expensive, the great thing with Portugal being quite a 'skinny' Country, you can be in the centre and still be only an hour os so from the beach, definitely try Gekkoportugal, they have some great properties in the country that are in need of modernisation with a fair amount of land.

Andy


----------

